# Eavestrough Drainage Problem



## Midicat (Oct 13, 2007)

I recently (June 2008) had my south wall excavated and clay weeping tile replaced with cloth wrapped tube that now extends the length of the 46' wall and beyond by another 50 ft. The image below shows a problem I am now having. When the new weeper was installed we tied the eavestrough downspout to it and now I have constant settling at this point. The settling has been so dramatic that the concrete slab you see in the image has dropped by approx. 1/4". My questions are as follows:
1) will this settling end at some point?
2) would I be better advised to remove the downspout and drain the water onto the grass?

Any thoughts would be happily accepted.

Thanks,

Thomas


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Midicat said:


> I recently (June 2008) had my south wall Any thoughts would be happily accepted.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Thomas



Are you planing on replacing the damaged concrete?

How about building a small deck instead of the concrete, it's a lot harder to notice small shifts on a deck then on concrete. 

Even if you fix the water problem, concrete can still shift. The only way to be almost sure concrete is not going to **** is to pour proper footings, which is likely more involved then what you want to do. 

I would use solid drain pipe from the downspout to about 10 feet away from the house if I had the choice. 

Also what did you back fill with, just dirt?

Jamie


----------

